
Netflix Polls BitTorrent Habits of Leaving Customers - duck
http://torrentfreak.com/netflix-polls-bittorrent-habits-of-leaving-customers-100903/
======
mooism2
That question also has "Bootleg DVDs" as a possible option.

It's a multiple choice question with no "other" option. Netflix including any
given option doesn't mean they think it's a big threat, just that they'd like
to know if it did start siphoning away lots of their customers.

